# Deadliest Catch season 7 to start Tuesday April 12, 2011



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

The usual 4 boats will be followed along with 2 new boats. I'll be interested to see how the Harris boys do running the Cornelia Marie.

http://dsc.discovery.com/fansites/deadliestcatch/about/about.html


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Looking forward to it. :eek2:


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Indiana627 said:


> The usual 4 boats will be followed along with 2 new boats. I'll be interested to see how the Harris boys do running the Cornelia Marie.
> 
> http://dsc.discovery.com/fansites/deadliestcatch/about/about.html


Thanks!


----------



## seern (Jan 13, 2007)

I have been a fan of this show since season 1. I am real curious to see who is going to skipper the Cornelia Marie, the 2 boys do not have captain's licenses so they will have to hire someone to do it. Will need to be a special kind of guy since they will still be part of the crew. The 2 new boats look interesting.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks for the reminder 

I hope Sig starts treating Edgar better, he should let Edgar be captain on some outings


----------



## Game Fan (Sep 8, 2007)

It'll be nice when it starts. One show I've enjoyed since it began.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

oldschoolecw said:


> Thanks for the reminder
> 
> I hope Sig starts treating Edgar better, he should let Edgar be captain on some outings


Edgar is the Captain during Salmon and Herring season.

Also, do we know for sure Edgar is back this year? He was supposed to be quitting.


----------



## dogs31 (Feb 27, 2006)

I wonder if Discovery will start airing this show uncensored or do the DVDs have an uncensored audio track.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> Edgar is the Captain during Salmon and Herring season.
> 
> Also, do we know for sure Edgar is back this year? He was supposed to be quitting.


Yeah, but I would love to see him Captaining during a season of Deadliest Catch, just to see how he interacts with his crew


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

dogs31 said:


> I wonder if Discovery will start airing this show uncensored or do the DVDs have an uncensored audio track.


Me and my friends have been asking the same question for years, and being Discovery is family programming I would guess NO, which is to sad because in real life situations you can't edit them down as they happen.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

seern said:


> I have been a fan of this show since season 1. I am real curious to see who is going to skipper the Cornelia Marie, the 2 boys do not have captain's licenses so they will have to hire someone to do it. Will need to be a special kind of guy since they will still be part of the crew. The 2 new boats look interesting.


They don't need licenses to be part owners and be in charge of the CM. Besides, they already have a pilot. He took over the helming when Phil fell ill.


----------



## seern (Jan 13, 2007)

I fully expect them to be working the deck and having to basically take orders from whoever is in the chair. Sure then can now consult on things but a boat can only have one captain, well most of the time as the Time Bandit shows.


----------



## Getteau (Dec 20, 2007)

just wanted to bump this thread so people don't forget to set their series links.


----------



## dogs31 (Feb 27, 2006)

Gentlemen

I think that were in for bumpy ride this season.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

dogs31 said:


> Gentlemen
> 
> I think that were in for bumpy ride this season.


Yes, it looks that way. Some very entertaining episodes are coming up from the promo at the end of last nights show.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

dogs31 said:


> Gentlemen
> 
> I think that were in for bumpy ride this season.


Methinks you're "dialed in".


----------

